# Rattle sound Canon 35 mm F/1.4L II



## AlexKotel (Nov 27, 2019)

Hello. I have bought the lens about six months ago (spring 2019) . And from box I noticed that focus ring have some play and some rattle sound inside. I'm not shake the lens hard.
At summer i have sent the lens to CPS center to test it. Answer - ok, lens condition is in specification.
But, presently i think that rattle sound got louder.
I've create the video:





Sound goes from back lens group. This is my first L lens, i don't know how it should be.
I live in small town without any service centers to check the lens.
Is it normal or not?


----------



## Maximilian (Nov 27, 2019)

I don't have this specific lens model, but to me this sound is not normal. Could be a lose screw or a broken part.
A focus ring with some slight play could be normal.
Send it in to CPS again. Make clear that something is rattling inside, and ask them what it is when they again say that this is normal.


----------



## Del Paso (Nov 27, 2019)

Send it back to Canon, this sound is absolutely not normal.
Insist that they fix it !!!
The lens is still under warranty, they must repair it!


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Nov 27, 2019)

I once had a rattling sound in my lens. I found that the front lens element was loose and rattling. I was able to tighten the ring on the front and it has been fine since. Its always possible for something to come loose, and get worse over time.


----------



## Del Paso (Nov 27, 2019)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> I once had a rattling sound in my lens. I found that the front lens element was loose and rattling. I was able to tighten the ring on the front and it has been fine since. Its always possible for something to come loose, and get worse over time.


But the lens is still under warranty...I wouldn't even touch it.
Otherwise, it can indeed be a way to solve a problem!


----------



## Bangrossi (Nov 28, 2019)

I have the lens, It's not normal. No rattling whatsoever


----------



## AlexKotel (Dec 18, 2019)

About two weeks I have sent the lens to CPS (extra 200 $ for delivery). I've fully described the problem. Today, i have received the lens back. So, the answer is - normal, in "manufacturer specification". I've talk with engineer who diagnosed the lens. His answer about rattle sound - it's normal for this model of lens. He told me, that they fully diagnosed the lens. I want to believe it, but...


----------



## Del Paso (Dec 18, 2019)

AlexKotel said:


> About two weeks I have sent the lens to CPS (extra 200 $ for delivery). I've fully described the problem. Today, i have received the lens back. So, the answer is - normal, in "manufacturer specification". I've talk with engineer who diagnosed the lens. His answer about rattle sound - it's normal for this model of lens. He told me, that they fully diagnosed the lens. I want to believe it, but...


They (CPS) must be kidding...


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Dec 18, 2019)

Del Paso said:


> But the lens is still under warranty...I wouldn't even touch it.
> Otherwise, it can indeed be a way to solve a problem!


Since my issue was the front element, you could actually see it was loose, and it was out of warranty. I have a whole chest of lens and camera repair tools, a spanner wrench is all that was needed to tighten the ring securing the element. I still use the lens. I'd have tightened it if it was in warranty, its not like opening up a lens to do internal repairs.

I just gave the example because lens elements do loosen in a few cases.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Dec 18, 2019)

Del Paso said:


> They (CPS) must be kidding...


I did a search and found others with lens rattles. One said its a inner group sliding.


----------



## AlexKotel (Dec 23, 2019)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> I did a search and found others with lens rattles. One said its a inner group sliding.


Can you give me the link " One said its a inner group sliding"? Thanks


----------



## Maximilian (Dec 24, 2019)

AlexKotel said:


> ... the answer is - normal, in "manufacturer specification". I've talk with engineer who diagnosed the lens. His answer about rattle sound - it's normal for this model of lens.


I am shocked!



> I want to believe it, but...


Same "but..." here. But I suppose you can't do anything else for now. so just use the lens to recognize if something is changing.

Keep the repair report. Keep all the documentation from this incident in case you'll have to send it in again.


----------



## AlexKotel (Dec 24, 2019)

Maximilian said:


> I am shocked!
> 
> 
> Same "but..." here. But I suppose you can't do anything else for now. so just use the lens to recognize if something is changing.
> ...


I agree with you about "can't do anything".


----------



## Viggo (Dec 24, 2019)

Visit a store and shake one or two more copies and compare


----------



## AlexKotel (Dec 27, 2019)

Viggo said:


> Visit a store and shake one or two more copies and compare


Visit a store will not change the situation. I can compare, but it will not affect on CPS decision. I've already said them, that other users do not have this issue. But I can't understand - why they did not solve the problem? In addition, they already disassembled the lens anyway. Also, i noticed, that before "diagnostic" my lens in different test had astigmatism factor about 5% at F/1.4. I've used for testing Reikan Focal software. I've tested in different light situation: without external light, with flashes, with permanent light. Result was the same. But after "diagnostic" test results differ dramatically. For now it is 0.5% factor in Focal software. Мy assumptions about my "rattle sound problem": 1. it's "manufacturer tolerances" - "in spec" and it will not affect on results. 2. fix process required large investments in time and money -> they (CPS) preferred don't fix it in warranty time. 
P.S. I sent the lens to main CPS service, directly Canon Inc. , not authorized service.


----------



## Del Paso (Dec 27, 2019)

I once had an issue with the Leica Customer Service (Leica M's power cosumption was ridiculously high, maximum 250 picts per load, despite extreme economy settings...).
1: I sent it to Customer Care with precise description, got it back "everything normal..."
2: phoned Customer Care, explained in details, sent it, got it back : "everything normal"
3: I'm fed up, write an Email to Leica's CEO, get a phone-call from Customer Care a few days later saying "send your camera, you'll get a new one..."
4: I'm happy again !
5: Send an Email to Canon's CEO in Japan (with copy to your local Canon importer and - or -CPS), tell them what happened, without complaining too much about CPS, and wait for an answer. If you don't get an answer, write a second Email !!!


----------



## AlexKotel (Jan 31, 2020)

Del Paso said:


> 5: Send an Email to Canon's CEO in Japan (with copy to your local Canon importer and - or -CPS), tell them what happened, without complaining too much about CPS, and wait for an answer. If you don't get an answer, write a second Email !!!


I didn't find Canon's CEO email. All Fujio Mitarai emails in public places is not actual.


----------



## AlexKotel (May 16, 2020)

End of the story...
At february i have sent letter to main Japan Canon office. They created ticket of my request. Some time later, I received message from ... CPS service... yes the same CPS. They asked me to send the lens again with free shipping. I sent the lens at the middle of march. But engineer told me, that 90 % they return me lens without repair. ... One week later in Russia COVID19 "holiday" 28 march - 11 may started. Finally CPS did not meet the repair deadlines (by law). Because i bought the lens directly from Canon (official internet shop) i send request for refund. Canon company admited a violation of law and returned me my money... I bought the same model of lens (35 mm F/1.4L II USM). 
My new copy of lens is more better than previous. Sharpness much better. Play of focus ring is also exists, but it insignificant. Rattle sound is very quiet. 
I also noticed a big difference in quality of autofocus. New copy has no problem with autofocus. Autofocus in previous copy was bad: chaotic back front focus, depending on which side focuses (from infinity of from near).


----------

